# Wärmemengenberechnung



## Username1 (2 Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe ne Allgemeine Frage - steh am Schlauch 

Mein Kunde hat nen Tank mit einem Doppelmantel zum Kühlen/Heizen. Er möchte nun sein (heißes) Produkt reinfüllen und dann über mehrere Stunden gleichmäßig abkühlen lassen. Dieses Problem habe ich mit einer Rampe gelöst.

Nun hat er im Vorlauf des Kühlwassers und im Rücklauf eine Temperaturmessung eingebaut, ebenso einen Durchflußzähler im Vorlauf. 
Nun soll ich aus diesen 3 Faktoren die (geleistete) Wärmemenge berechnen. 

Kann ich das so machen:
Wärmemenge = durchfluß in l/sec * delta-T ? 

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Lars Weiß (2 Februar 2011)

Q[kw] = v[l/s] * p[kg/l] * c[Wh/kg*K] * DeltaTemp[K]´

Q = Wärmemenge [kW]
v = Volumenstrom Heizwasser [l/s]
p = Dichte [kg/l]
c = Wärmekoeffizient [4190 WH/kg*K]
DeltaTemp = Differenztemperatur VL-RL [K]


Temp.(°C)  D(kg/m³)
===================
  0        918     (Eis)
  0        999,84
  1        999,90
  2        999,94
  3        999,96
  4        999,97
  5        999,96
  6        999,94
  7        999,90
  8        999,85
  9        999,78
 10        999,70
 11        999,60
 12        999,50
 13        999,38
 14        999,24
 15        999,10
 16        998,94
 17        998,77
 18        998,59
 19        998,40
 20        998,20
 21        997,99
 22        997,77
 23        997,54
 24        997,29
 25        997,04
 26        996,78
 27        996,51
 28        996,23
 29        995,94
 30        995,64
 31        995,34
 32        995,02
 33        994,70
 34        994,37
 35        994,03
 36        993,68
 37        993,32
 38        992,96
 39        992,59
 40        992,21
 45        990,21
 50        988,03
 55        985,69
 60        983,19
 65        980,55
 70        977,76
 75        974,84
 80        971,79
 85        968,61
 90        965,30
 95        961,88
100        958,35


----------

